
Ask HN: Would you pay for a web service that lets you manage SSH sessions? - ronreiter
I created a cool app called webmux (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ronreiter&#x2F;webmux) which allows you to manage SSH sessions over a web-based terminal.
I&#x27;m thinking about creating a SaaS out of this so you could login wherever you want to your active sessions.<p>Would you pay for such a service?
======
skdotdan
Check out: [https://commando.io](https://commando.io), it is essentialy the
SaaS you are describing.

I'd pay for your service provided it had the following improvement over
Commando.io: VPN support. Most SSH accounts I manage do require VPN. I don't
know if it would be secure/feasible for a web service.

~~~
ronreiter
Thanks!

------
testxxxx
No, why ? Its just not more then a password manager but with an inbuild ssh
terminal and the feature to only store ssh credentials? And ofc im sure there
are tons of features not available like authorization with a key etc.

~~~
ronreiter
Key based authentication is super basic, so of course it will be provided. But
thanks for the honest feedback!

